# Activesync 4.5 unable to restore backup of my pocket pc



## cbartkiewicz (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a pocket pc running Windows Mobile 2003SE
I have the latest version of Activesync 4.5
My desktop is XP SP3

I have had the pocket pc for 2 years and never had to restore a backup in activesync. I finally needed to it and now it doesn't work. At the end of the restore process it says there is an error copying some of the files and then lists them (a lot of .dll files and most importantly my contacts database) so now I am unable to restore my contacts from my backup file. Is there anyway to get this to work? Thanks


----------

